# Stiffest good boot?



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

The one that fits the best . Make sure to buy some good insoles for whatever boots you buy!

I have only tried DC, 32 and celcius boots. I have the celcius cirrrus(sp?) right now and love it. rate 7/10 for stiffness.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Northwave Domains


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I am loving the K2 Thraxis boot this year...very stiff, almost feels like walking around in ski boots. The nice thing is I can dial them in as tight or as loose as I want with the triple boa depending on how I feel. I usually ride with the liner boa fairly tight and the rest of the boot very loose. The reason I bought them was because I strained my achilles just before the season started and wanted really good support. No problems at all with my ankle and I have 10 days of riding on the boots so far.

They come with decent looking insoles with Harshmellow. I just changed out to some red Superfeet insoles and they seem a tiny bit better for me, but the difference wasn't huge.

I would put the K2 Thraxis and UFO on your list of boots to look at.


----------



## slapya (Dec 27, 2012)

Excellent - thanks.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The Malamute from Salomon and TLS from Nitro are good stiff boots if you have a narrower foot. Really any boot will be better and provide better response than those clicker boots and bindings. The best boot will be the one that fits your foot well and eliminates heel lift.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

If you're checking out Burton Boots give the IONs a look too. I've had both boots and loved them both. The IONs lasted longer as far as durability but as far as riding both boots performed really similarly and were both very supportive.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Add the Ride Insanos to your list. Dual Boa and very stiff.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Salomon Malmute is probably the stiffest "soft" boot out there. Closest you can get to a hard boot without actually getting a hard boot. The F22's are a step under the Malmutes.

Ride Insanos and Ride RFLs are both very stiff. I own the RFL's and LOVE them.

Burton Drivers seem to have a pretty good reputation as a real stiff boot. I don't have good experiences with Burton boots to recommend them myself.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

slapya said:


> I have nerve damage in my left (front) foot from a soccer injury, such that I have very little strength in lifting my toes. So controlling the frontside edge is a challenge. I have been ok working around this using K2 Clicker boots and bindings. Since the clicker system, the binding is built into the boot and is stiff and responsive.
> 
> With the years of use, the boots are breaking down and they no longer make this system. I have tried using some more traditional bindings in past years without much luck. But I think I concentrated on getting a responsive binding instead of boot.
> 
> ...


No... a responsive boot/good fitting boot is a 10 times more important than a responsive binding... even if you had a "perfect" binding... you are still going to have issues if you feet swim around in your boot.

I rode K2 Clicker boots back in the day... I recommend trying Nitro Selects or Salomon Malamute... but you are going to have to try them out for yourself as *what is most important is whether the boot fit your foot well in terms of shaping*. Burton Driver are pretty stiff too.

I've been riding traditional straps for a decade since I switched away from Clickers... but I just bought a pair of NX2-AT Flowsbindings (I was against the idea of Flow binding for over a decade, but have been convinced by people on this forum to give them a try)... I'll let you know when I get a chance to try them out.


----------



## slapya (Dec 27, 2012)

lonerider said:


> No... a responsive boot/good fitting boot is a 10 times more important than a responsive binding... even if you had a "perfect" binding... you are still going to have issues if you feet swim around in your boot.
> 
> I rode K2 Clicker boots back in the day... I recommend trying Nitro Selects or Salomon Malamute... but you are going to have to try them out for yourself as *what is most important is whether the boot fit your foot well in terms of shaping*. Burton Driver are pretty stiff too.
> 
> I've been riding traditional straps for a decade since I switched away from Clickers... but I just bought a pair of NX2-AT Flowsbindings (I was against the idea of Flow binding for over a decade, but have been convinced by people on this forum to give them a try)... I'll let you know when I get a chance to try them out.


Cool thanks much - I have ordered some Burton Driver-X and DC Status X Travis Rice boots from Zappo's since I can try and return. Tough to find my size also (7). Local places rarely have my size in what I want to try on.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

slapya said:


> Cool thanks much - I have ordered some Burton Driver-X and DC Status X Travis Rice boots from Zappo's since I can try and return. Tough to find my size also (7). Local places rarely have my size in what I want to try on.


Yea, I usually order from Backcountry.com myself (better return policy) as I also have small feet (7.5-8) and local stores rarely have my size in the models I want to try.

Good luck!


----------



## JENKS (Oct 23, 2012)

DC Status are very stiff and have dual boa.


----------



## Angler (Nov 28, 2010)

Burton drivers check out review on good ride


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Look no further than the Vans Cirro. They're so stiff they're practically a f'n leg cast. Most responsive boot I have ever come across.


----------

